# Burning car smell in the morning



## notimp (May 31, 2020)

Riots in Atlanta (spreading throughout the US), after another police killing of a black man.






Minnesota already mobilized the national guard, Trump tweets, that the military is ready and available, governors should just call if they need them (for anything not Covid-19 related, really..  ).

I admit, that I'm not the best person to host this thread (privileged white european), but I thought that something should mention the situation in here as well. If any questions should arise (about looting or agent provocateurs, or anything else) I'll do my best to answer them. 

(edit: China took a (not so but still) funny stab at it as well https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1189945.shtml (via fefe))


----------



## TheRedfox (May 31, 2020)

At this rate it is just waiting until militias form and a new war starts.

Tbh, i actually think that is the only cure for America atm. Police in many cities is out of control, even now they decide to show their true face and tape out their badge number followed by macing randomly into a crowd of peaceful protestors. It's only logical people riot if they get oppressed when they cannot protest in a normal way.

And i really don't see stuff changing through normal political means with the current administration, which is only throwing more fire instead of even remotely trying to de-escalate.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (May 31, 2020)

looting is wrong.
the cops that got the guy killed are murderers and should be charged.
cops shooting rubber bullets at news reporters and arresting them with no rhyme or reason also makes them look like thugs.

2 or more things can be true at the same time.

One way or another im pretty sure a lot of changes are gonna happen because of this.


----------



## FGFlann (May 31, 2020)

Gotta be honest this situation has freaked me out a little. I follow a few people who are really into the extreme sides of twitter, black twitter, lefty twitter, etc., and the things they've been retweeting are mind boggling. The amount of blind anger in this situation is insane. Tribal tensions are in overdrive and all the worst things you can expect of people are just spilling out with no filter. In my little bubble of rationality sometimes I forget just how mad people are.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2020)

notimp said:


> I admit, that I'm not the best person to host this thread (privileged white european),



What does that have to do with anything?

Does it prevent you from being able to look at sources of info and try to see connections?


----------



## notimp (May 31, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Does it prevent you from being able to look at sources of info and try to see connections?


No, but I might not be in a good position to talk about this as an expression of public sentiment. I've never experienced anything like this in person (in general, and then especially not with the racial angle (racial segregation sometimes still present in US cities)).

In my country, if 10 people of a left wing youth fraction dress all black and smash the window of the most famous pastry shop in town, the entire country is in shock for a week, and leftist politicians make public apologies.  (For inviting youth groups from outside the country.  )

But then I've read Elias Canetti's Crowds and Power (book about mass and crowd behavior), so my theoretical knowledge is ok..


----------



## FGFlann (May 31, 2020)

Empathy is one of our special skills as human beings. Experience certainly gives a direct perspective but you don't need it in order to understand something and the effects that it has.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 31, 2020)

History continues to repeat itself and I feel it is our job, our duty, to help create change. We were born into this time for a reason and it is our absolute fundamental responsibility to speak up, speak out & use our platforms for good. I believe that change starts within our own homes. It is the way in which we speak to our own children, our babies are not born into hate, what do we teach them along the way, do we share messages of love for all? What stories do we tell? Are they stories about freedom, are they about those that came before us that fought so hard risking and giving up their lives for equality.  Please use this moment in time to be the change. 

A riot is the language of the unheard.
Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere.
Darkness cannot drive out darkness; only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate; only love can do that.
Life's most persistent and urgent question is, 'What are you doing for others? 
The time is always right to do what is right.
I have decided to stick with love. Hate is too great a burden to bear.
Freedom is never voluntarily given by the oppressor; it must be demanded by the oppressed.
The ultimate measure of a person is not where they stand in moments of comfort and convenience, but where they stand at times of challenge and controversy.

#blacklivesmatter


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2020)

notimp said:


> In my country, if 10 people of a left wing youth fraction dress all black and smash the window of the most famous pastry shop in town, the entire country is in shock for a week, and leftist politicians make public apologies.  (For inviting youth groups from outside the country.  )



So the only difference is around you the left wing politicians join everybody else in condemning it?


----------



## FGFlann (May 31, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> History continues to repeat itself and I feel it is our job, our duty, to help create change. We were born into this time for a reason and it is our absolute fundamental responsibility to speak up, speak out & use our platforms for good. I believe that change starts within our own homes. It is the way in which we speak to our own children, our babies are not born into hate, what do we teach them along the way, do we share messages of love for all? What stories do we tell? Are they stories about freedom, are they about those that came before us that fought so hard risking and giving up their lives for equality.  Please use this moment in time to be the change.
> 
> A riot is the language of the unheard.
> Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere.
> ...


With poetry like this you could write for Disney Star Wars.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 31, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> With poetry like this you could write for Disney Star Wars.


Sorry now is not a time for flippancy. It is a time to stand up and take action. A time to make your voice heard. Now is the time to end racism/homophobia/transphobia and all other form's of hatred.


----------



## notimp (May 31, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> So the only difference is around you the left wing politicians join everybody else in condemning it?


You tell me. 

edit: But not entirely, because ten people dressed in black dont make for a mass riot yet..


----------



## Coto (May 31, 2020)

1)
Hmm.. Chile did experience somewhat these issues, but these were because of inner chilean roots / government ideology clashes + third parties outside the country.

The only difference, is that US being much more smart and in these cases guns can protect innocent citizens if were they to be trespassed by riots.
In Chile we can't do that. Anyway, I'm with ya (innocent) guys/gals as that happened last year's October 18th.

2)
Need not to tell you, but since EE.UU and China relationships is no more, i'd skip chinese content about it. 
This time, because it's incredibly biased towards the EE.UU government. And that means all social media shit like Youtube, Google, etc.
I mean against chinese government, chinese people are cool and smart.


----------



## FGFlann (May 31, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Sorry now is not a time for flippancy. It is a time to stand up and take action. A time to make your voice heard. Now is the time to end racism/homophobia/transphobia and all other form's of hatred.


It's a lovely sentiment but flippancy is all I can offer you because it has no substance and doesn't address the actual problems.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 31, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> It's a lovely sentiment but flippancy is all I can offer you because it has no substance and doesn't address the actual problems.


So you are saying the protest I will be a part of here in Glasgow will achieve nothing. You are saying my meeting with my local member of Parliament will achieve nothing. You are saying all the other things that myself and others are doing will achieve nothing. Mabye so but it is not beter to try make the world a better place than to sit back and do fuck all.

To quote Desmond Tutu. 

If you are neutral is situations of injustice you have chosen the side of the oppressor.


----------



## FGFlann (May 31, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> So you are saying the protest I will be a part of here in Glasgow will achieve nothing. You are saying my meeting with my local member of Parliament will achieve nothing. You are saying all the other things that myself and others are doing will achieve nothing. Mabye so but it is not beter to try make the world a better place than to sit back and do fuck all.
> 
> To quote Desmond Tutu.
> 
> If you are neutral is situations of injustice you have chosen the side of the oppressor.


I'm saying you should organize society along the lines of lobsters.

You're putting words in my mouth as if I've claimed to be clairvoyant about what you could accomplish by taking actions I've been so far unaware of. What you said before was fanciful nonsense about light driving out darkness that means nothing. It's poetry with no practical application. The rest is a statement of intent, nebulous as it is, about beating hatred.

I wish you all the luck in the world, I really do. Your ideals would surely be a benefit to all mankind. If you want to be convincing however, it's better to understand what drives the problems in the first place.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Sorry now is not a time for flippancy. It is a time to stand up and take action. A time to make your voice heard. Now is the time to end racism/homophobia/transphobia and all other form's of hatred.



Is there much more that can be done? Generally most people don't give a damn about the melanin in your skin, what genitals you have, whether you care to fumble matching genitals or wish you had the opposite set to that which nature decided to stick you with. There will be a few outliers and old fuckers left to die off but generally laws are in place to say not cool, most people are cool with the laws/principles underpinning them and most generally have the same kind of time as everybody else.
My greater concern at this point is those that wish to forgo biology, psychology and basic observable physics, and not actually look into statistics, and push somehow for percentages to match society wide things because reasons, or mandate things because reasons.
That said I don't really care about that either as much as elevating society as a whole -- rising tide lifts all ships and all that.

Indeed what more can really be done without sacrificing some freedoms or going against principles?


----------



## chrisrlink (May 31, 2020)

this is what he (trump) wanted i warned you all this would happen but nope ya all were stupid enough to vote for him talking to the extreme republicans who voted the asshole in


----------



## FGFlann (May 31, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> this is what he (trump) wanted i warned you all this would happen but nope ya all were stupid enough to vote for him


Dude, you can't just say his name out loud like that. What if you accidentally said it three times in a sentence and you end up summoning him?


----------



## weatMod (May 31, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> this is what he (trump) wanted i warned you all this would happen but nope ya all were stupid enough to vote for him talking to the extreme republicans who voted the asshole in


president is a titular  position ,   none of them wield any power at all no politicians do they are just the messengers all decisions are made and all policy is set in
thinks tanks, CFR, AEI etc, all the people  they  present to you on the screen are just  teleprompter readers delivering the messages and dictates fro the real rulers
voting make no difference at all  it only exists to fool you and lull you into complacency  but giving you the illusion  you have  choice , you don't you have owners,  they own you

they released the virus, they have the vax all all along ,  and t hey use agitprop  agent provocateurs to orchestrate the riots
because  their system is collapsing and  has been for  years or was deliberately collapsed to bring in a new one ,  ad they need a scapegoat
can;t wait till markets open  tomorrow


----------



## FGFlann (May 31, 2020)

weatMod said:


> president is a titular  position ,   none of them wield any power at all no politicians do they are just the messengers all decisions are made and all policy is set in
> thinks tanks, CFR, AEI etc, all the people  they  present to you on the screen are just  teleprompter readers delivering the messages and dictates fro the real rulers
> voting make no difference at all  it only exists to fool you and lull you into complacency  but giving you the illusion  you have  choice , you don't you have owners,  they own you
> 
> ...


This thread is really looking like it's going to be wild.

Who are 'they'?


----------



## weatMod (May 31, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> This thread is really looking like it's going to be wild.
> 
> Who are 'they'?
> 
> View attachment 211441


AJ works for them too


----------



## eriol33 (May 31, 2020)

perhaps this will teach US to stop patronizing other countries' human rights situation.


----------



## O_d-esk (May 31, 2020)

why not fry some eggs them


----------



## Hanafuda (May 31, 2020)

TheRedfox said:


> Police in many cities is out of control....



Who runs the government in all those cities?


----------



## SG854 (Jul 28, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> History continues to repeat itself and I feel it is our job, our duty, to help create change. We were born into this time for a reason and it is our absolute fundamental responsibility to speak up, speak out & use our platforms for good. I believe that change starts within our own homes. It is the way in which we speak to our own children, our babies are not born into hate, what do we teach them along the way, do we share messages of love for all? What stories do we tell? Are they stories about freedom, are they about those that came before us that fought so hard risking and giving up their lives for equality.  Please use this moment in time to be the change.
> 
> A riot is the language of the unheard.
> Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere.
> ...


Riots are very destructive to the communities for years and decades. It may be the language of the unheard but riots are bad in a few ways.

For one, this is just plain messed up to the store owners who didn't do anything yet get attacked for being in the wrong place at the wrong time. All that they worked hard for to build up now gone, and don't have the means to rebuild. And people bring up that we can use gov funds and community contributions to help those business owners to rebuild, but that is a Broken Window Fallacy. People using their money to repair a business that shouldn't have been destroyed if it weren't for the rioters takes away that money that could've been used for other means. Like Health Programs, help to feed the poor, or even someone using that for consumer products like buying a computer making someone like AMD richer which helps signals and propel a business to provide things that raises our standard of living, cheaper for more performance. It's inefficient use and inefficiant allocation of money to repair a business that shouldn't have to be repaired in the first place when that money is better spent on something else, because people decided to destructively riot. 

https://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/08/broken-window-fallacy.asp


Another point would be it drives capital away from the inner cities. In Ferguson today there are many stores that are still abandoned buildings because of the riots that happen in 2014, some of the stores were black owned. The investors don't want to give a loan to new business owners in that area so new businesses don't pop up. Investing in a riot area has become a risky business venture which can take years to rebuild trust again. Store owners are scared to open new locations or return to their currently operating businesses in riot areas fearing for their life. This decreases the wealth of inner city black owners and blacks overall in that area, which riots can scare capital away for decades. This worsens the problem of unemployment and poverty which happened for the riots of the 1960's. And Nixon got elected because of those riots, which is a Democrat nightmare. 

https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/10/28/nixon-protest-law-and-order-221920
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/jun/16/trump-nixon-1968-law-and-order-america


Peaceful protests should be the main goal and not destructive riots because they do a lot of damage to the communities, worsens the problem poverty which is what the very thing rioters were protesting  in the 1960's.


----------



## raphaelom (Jul 30, 2020)

In France they call it tuesday


----------



## RandomUser (Aug 6, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> #blacklivesmatter


Do you support BLM? Does that mean you support racism? Because it seems that BLM is raciest in it's own right.
African American aren't the only race being abused and/or killed by cops.


and

and

And this is almost similar manner to George Floyd

That last one is especially surprising as it didn't seem to garnered media attention and no uproar, no riots, or anything.
In a hindsight though it took BLM to get the public to take notice of the abuse of powers that the police has. So maybe BLM can be a good thing for all race?


----------



## O_d-esk (Aug 10, 2020)

RandomUser said:


> Do you support BLM? Does that mean you support racism? Because it seems that BLM is raciest in it's own right.
> African American aren't the only race being abused and/or killed by cops.
> 
> 
> ...



whi are u giving me the finger


----------

